# Happy Easter



## v2 (Apr 6, 2007)

...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 6, 2007)

Hoppy Easter....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2007)

Quick! somebody get the Holy Handgrenade of Antioch!!!!


----------



## Clave (Apr 6, 2007)

Easter and Christmas... they are times when I _don't_ hate religion - free days off work are great!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry, guys. Easter's cancelled.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh No, what next?! Rhode Island Indpendance Day is abolished???


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2007)

Done in by an IED ... Improvised Egg Device.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 6, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Sorry, guys. Easter's cancelled.



Man that's just brutal...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter every one.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2007)

Hoppy Easter, or should I say, Hurray U Pagans!!!

Easter Day is the day Christians remember Jesus rising from the dead.... After his brutal crucifixion, a large stone was rolled over his tomb... But shortly after his death when followers went back to honor Jesus, the stone had mysteriously been moved and only the cloth that wrapped Jesus' body was laying there.... As the story goes, Jesus' body was no longer in the tomb and he had in fact risen from his death in order to save us all.... An angel nearby this tomb told his followers of the miracle that had taken place.... 

The resurrection, as described in the Bible, means that at the very moment Jesus rose from the dead, was the very moment we would be given everlasting life.... Christians would now receive new life after death.... The Easter holiday celebrates this belief... Easter is therefore the last day celebrated during a 40 day Easter season....

The season begins with Lent, a 40-day period before Easter Sunday.... During Lent, Christians prepare for Easter.... Lent is considered a time for penance, a time to show sorrow for sins and to seek forgiveness.... 

However, Easter did not always symbolize Christ's resurrection from the dead and the meaning of Easter was quite different than what Christians celebrate today..... The feast day of Easter was originally a pagan celebration of renewal and rebirth.... Celebrated in the early spring, it honored the pagan Saxon goddess Eastre.... When the early missionaries converted the Saxons to Christianity, the holiday, since it fell around the same time as the traditional memorial of Christ's resurrection from the dead, was merged with the pagan celebration, and became know as Easter.... The meaning of Easter was also changed to reflect its new Christian orientation.....

Under the definition for Easter in Webster's Dictionary (College Edition) one finds: "originally the name of pagan vernal festival . . . Eastre, dawn goddess..." Further reading in an encyclopedia will identify this Eastre with the pagan goddess known variously as Eostre, Ishtar, Semeramis, and Astarte.... This is the same Babylonian "Queen of Heaven," whose worship is condemned in the Word of God... (see Jeremiah Chapters 7 and 44) 

The trappings of the modern Easter, and its associated days are all pagan in origin.... Lent is not found in the Bible as a Christian holiday.... It is rather borrowed from the 40 days of mourning for Tammuz, the lover/husband/son of Astarte..... God's Word condemns its observance in Ezekiel 8:14.... 

There is absolutely no Biblical authority for such days as Ash Wednesday, Palm Sunday, or Maundy Thursday.... "Good Friday" is the most bizarre of them all.... 

The word Easter is mentioned but once in the Authorized (KJV) Version of Scripture (Acts 12:4).... There it is being observed by the pagan King Herod not by any Christian.... 

Some who know the pagan origin of Easter seek to justify its observance by calling it "Resurrection Sunday" rather than by its proper heathen name... This, however, only succeeds in dishonoring all the other Sundays of the year...

Heed God's admonition found in Jeremiah 10 "Learn not the way of the heathen..." 

Kinda puts the whole thing into a tizzy dont it??? I always liked Easter for all the candy and chocolate bunnies I would get... I guess what has been thought for many a decade is true, that I am really just a Pagan As*hole...

*QUICK NEWS RELEASE
*** RUETERS HAS REPORTED THAT ENGLISHMAN BOB BEEALE HAS CAUGHT AND KILLED THE EASTER BUNNY***
***MORE ON YOUR REGULAR BBC BROADCAST****


----------



## v2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter- I think... The Holy Face of Manoppello
Cristianita' - The Holy Face of Manoppello


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

So, who wants to party with Les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2007)

I gots all the pus*y and booze, comeon over...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

Trumps my party favors. I don't have any booze.


----------

